# Nissan Teana 230JK



## Robbo (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all, i am looking to purchase a 2005 Nissan Teana 230JK. Can anyone give me their opinion, good, bad, or otherwise on this model. Milage aprox 100,000km. I know it won't be overpowerful with the 2.3lt engine but i am more concerned with handling and reliability than performance. Also any thoughts on economy.
Cheers


----------



## david09 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am currently on my second Teana 230JK 07 and before that was a 04 Teana 230JM. Generally, I am happy with the car. In terms of reliability, I don't have any majority problem. In 04 Teana, I had the car stalled once. My current one has been quite good. Overall, don't have any major issues with both car. Good interior space and handling is good. I do find teana a little bit under power though. The first teana had done 140k and current one is on 90k.


----------

